# Pennzoil Euro Platinum Oil



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just FYI I picked up three jugs of Pennzoil Euro Platinum at my local Walmart for $17.76 plus tax, I bought all they had, thought they wouldn’t restock but they did. It’s quite the deal.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Where is that, in states?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

pacolino said:


> Where is that, in states?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yep, Indiana.

My local Arizona Walmart stopped carrying it so I had to buy it online for about $25 with free store delivery. 

So yeah, Indy got a GREAT deal at $18 bucks.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Once in awhile walmart goofs at a location. Or something. 

You're story isn't the first story posted. 

Another guy got the same cheap deal while the rest of us are finding normal price. As in nothing was on sale yesterday. 

Today, online, EuroL is $22.68, Same as full syn, and high mileage full syn. But if i want the dexos, price jumps up to $41. ONLINE. 

So, what's the difference between Euro, full syn, and dexos?????

Nice you get the $17 price while i get stuck with the $41 price. :-(


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Once in awhile walmart goofs at a location. Or something.
> 
> You're story isn't the first story posted.
> 
> ...


All Pennzoil Platinum oils at my local Walmart are $17.76 including the Euro which is dexos 2. Yikes all I did is share maybe you should look at next time at your local Walmart to see if you can get a great price.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> All Pennzoil Platinum oils at my local Walmart are $17.76 including the Euro which is dexos 2. Yikes all I did is share maybe you should look at next time at your local Walmart to see if you can get a great price.


They don't carry this oil in Canada, I have to look somewhere else.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> All Pennzoil Platinum oils at my local Walmart are $17.76 including the Euro which is dexos 2. Yikes all I did is share maybe you should look at next time at your local Walmart to see if you can get a great price.


I've been starting to keep an eye on for sales. I bought a floor jack. Thinking of starting my own oil changes. But I"m wondering about warranty should the car break down. 

I'm paying Jiffy Lube $100 roughly. And tired of them trying to sell me air and cabin filters AND radiator caps. OH. And now they want to sell oil filters for an additional $10. Supposed to be the latest and greatest. 

PHFFTTTTTT

It's a good think you DID mention it. I would have never known about the dexos stamping actually being on the bottle label. I would have bought the cheaper stuff. As it's on the approved dexos list.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I've been starting to keep an eye on for sales. I bought a floor jack. Thinking of starting my own oil changes. But I"m wondering about warranty should the car break down.
> 
> I'm paying Jiffy Lube $100 roughly. And tired of them trying to sell me air and cabin filters AND radiator caps. OH. And now they want to sell oil filters for an additional $10. Supposed to be the latest and greatest.
> 
> PHFFTTTTTT


As long as you keep all your receipts and keep record of all oil changes that you're doing yourself you should be fine, make sure you record mileage, date , type of oil you put in and type of filter.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

There have been very few if any engine failures on the diesel. I have almost zero concern for engine failure due to me changing my oil with the dexos 2 oil.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> There have been very few if any engine failures on the diesel. I have almost zero concern for engine failure due to me changing my oil with the dexos 2 oil.


Same here, I do all my oil changes myself.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Was at our super walmart today and they have stopped carrying it it. Going to order it online for in store pickup.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Found 2 jugs at the super Walmart on the south end of Kankakee, illinois


----------

